# this website/my posts?



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there a way to quickly see just my posts from the menu?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think if u hit the T and bring down the menu., I think if u tap “following” that will do it.


----------



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

thepumpguysc said:


> I think if u hit the T and bring down the menu., I think if u tap “following” that will do it.


Thank you! I was pulling my hair out and at my age, not a lot of that left.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

walterramjet said:


> Is there a way to quickly see just my posts from the menu?


I think in your case it would be a "W"!
See if this works for you.
Hover over your user name that appears to the left of your post. There should be a screen that drops down with your stats. You can select "Replies" to view all of your replies, or "Discussions" to view all of the posts that you have created.
Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

LMAO.!!!! For the life of me, I couldn’t figure out what the “T” stood for.??!!!!!
I know now.. OMG.!!! To funny..


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

It took me awhile too....


----------



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

pogobill said:


> I think in your case it would be a "W"!
> See if this works for you.
> Hover over your user name that appears to the left of your post. There should be a screen that drops down with your stats. You can select "Replies" to view all of your replies, or "Discussions" to view all of the posts that you have created.
> Let me know if that works for you.


thanks Bill. that works!


----------



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

thepumpguysc said:


> LMAO.!!!! For the life of me, I couldn’t figure out what the “T” stood for.??!!!!!
> I know now.. OMG.!!! To funny..


you've piqued my curiosity

"T" as in Mister T?


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

If you don't create an Avatar the Capital letter in your Avatar is the first letter of your name. As in W for walterramjet.. As in T for thepumpguysc.


----------



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

ovrszd said:


> If you don't create an Avatar the Capital letter in your Avatar is the first letter of your name. As in W for walterramjet.. As in T for thepumpguysc.


i'm really slow lol


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

walterramjet said:


> i'm really slow lol



And now you have also learned that a good sense of humor is very helpful on here too.......LOL It's all good, bro......We all do stuff like this once in awhile.......


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

walterramjet said:


> i'm really slow lol


Me too. Just hang around and I'll show you......


----------



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

walterramjet said:


> i'm really slow lol


just put an avatar on there. from that cartoon, Rick and Morty.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So your "W" is gone!!!!!


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

Touch the 3 dots in the upper right corner then click on members, find your name and search. or touch your photo/icon same upper right corner then click conversations.


----------

